# Visit Tasmania at Australia?



## hobartaccommodation (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I heard that Tasmania-island and its one of the beautiful place to visit..i have seen it in map only..but in future would like visit there..


----------



## advia (May 26, 2012)

is tasmania near sydney?


----------



## Kimaussie (May 17, 2012)

advia said:


> is tasmania near sydney?


Tasmania is an 18 hour drive from Sydney and then a boat ride. Or you could take a flight.


----------



## Nadineee (May 10, 2011)

Well asking if its near is a bit funny  








That image should make you see why

Btw have been there for a couple of months and loved it! 
If you have the time go there but rather in summer time, can be really cold downt there!


----------



## jamesfly (Jun 7, 2012)

Tasmania is one of the best island to visit.I am not see it but heard about it that it is a beautiful island.


----------



## Jiruss (Apr 11, 2010)

i am new and still trying to see how this works, but i will like to immigrate to Australia. Age is not on myside,over 40yrs i have been swindled one by agroup who call themselves migration planners. hope this a safe place.


----------



## chenelle84 (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasmania is beautiful i lived there for 3 years.

I am an australian born and bred here.

Tasmania is also very cold so dont go in winter without several layers of clothing and some gloves and socks lol

summer time is amazing..

You could spend your time mountain climbing, sampling the local produce, experiencing the australian wildlife face to face & wandering to the national parks. its rugged picturesque (dont go there without a good camera cause u will miss lots of picture opportunities) and you can even find yourself visiting the legendary salamanca market on a sunday 5 mins drive from hobart..

To get to tasmania i would recomend

*The spirit of tasmania departing melbourne*
its a small passenger ferry with luxurious rooms & budget cabins to accomodate all.
it takes 11 hours to travel bass strait (the ocean between melbourne and tasmania)

or

*Flying*
Its only a one hour flight from melbourne to hobart if you wish to get there fast and cheap!

Enjoy your trip, And do visit tasmania as its not to be missed & plays a _huge_ role in australian cultural lifestyle & will definately leave you feeling satisfied as there is much to be explored and discovered!!


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I have heard a lot about Tasmania from my girl. Once I am in Australia I am going to visit this place. Also I want to take a sail in Spirit Of Tasmania !!!


----------

